# Union Pacific has new Rail Truck



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Boys in the shop decided to resurrect a derelict panel truck and make it into a new rail truck.








It is not motorized, just for static display in the yard.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Once again, Jerry plays happily in his shop...


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice work Jerry! UP goes hotrod! 

I love railtrucks and draisines very much. The possibilties are almost endless and it's always good to see a new one seeing the lights of day. 
I was building a plastic kit (Airfix) of a Mercedes 170 into a railtruck. I motorized the chassis but it now runs like a Formula 1 racecar... 
So the project is frozen untill I found a cheap gearbox...


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

This latest of yours' is SUPER....what do you do in your spare time?????










audi84........Noel 1


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I put the rail truck outside in the yard, next to the crane. Plan to keep both outside. The flatcar is an Aristo Stock Car that I took the top off to make into a flat car. Tank is a metal toy from Hobby Lobby. About the right size, I was on tanks in the local guard unit for 19 years.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Jerry. One thing you do is keep those mind wheels rolling.







. Later RJD


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, Where the coupler on your rail truck? you need it for pulling rail truck out of the yard.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a rail truck. it a 1:24 scale 1953 Chevy pick-up truck into a rail truck. wheel is from NEW BRIGHT from the boxcar. it perfect fit on the pick-up truck.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice rail truck! Powered or unpowered?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

it a unpowered.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is YOUR coupler Bryan? Ron Senek just wrote and said he made one. He said you tow yours around with a wire sometimes?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, No coupler hehehe. I did use a wire hook up behind the Caboose about 8" to 10" away. Make look like worker crew on Rail Truck driving behind the train.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Man after my heart, using wire and paper clips!!!!!!!! Hah LOL Regal Use whatever works right Bryan????


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's Bryan's rail truck in action.... wire and all.. 

wait till the end..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank dave, I forgot to take a video and picture for my First open house UGRS train meeting! but i didn't!!!!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

This is Spring Creek Valley RR inspection truck. Thanks to Bryan Smith for the wheels.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

No Problem Ron. That look Great!!!!!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Wrong "spare" wheels!!!


----------



## shaneclara (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's what I did ... 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4623898435/in/photolist-83AFUP-bVqpfb-83AGED-aiA6yT-bVUCqU 

I also made an ambulance and a service truck using USA & K-Line motor blocks


----------

